# Dropdead /trade



## Morix (2/4/19)

*Dropdead up for trade!
*
Looking to trade my dropdead rainbow addition for onther rda with sick airflow.

Reason : don't like the color. 
Condition : Mint. 
Location : Parow north capetown 



*

*


----------

